# Regional Service Company Threatening Me With Huge Chargeback!



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello All -

(im gonna change the names and of the parties involved until i get this situation resolved just to protect myself)

i have been working for a somewhat large regional based in california for over 6 years now with a pretty flawless relationship. i have managed to cover a large area for them in califnornia and have always put them as a priority over other clients. i have always been busy with them until mid may this year when things seemed to have died down big time. i know a few other contractors personally that work with them and the work load has died for them also. 

now to the chargeback issue-

i receive a call from a manager at "AAAA mortgage services" (names changed) and he tells me he has bad news and i say "okay, what address is this concerning" and he states the address and i look it up in google to jog my memory. he says "do you want to know the bad news?" and i reply "let me look up the history on the property"...

here is my history on the property:

4/1/2011 (yes last year!) reo initial secure - no personal property, i completed the trash out and grass cut for cap. the perimeter of the property has a iron gate which i secured upon exit.

5/28/2011 grass cut cycle - when i return to the property all my locks have been cut off and the house is boarded and sealed shut, i can't even get into the front iron gate to cut the grass so i report "no Access"

6/10/2011 maid and grass cut cycle - i still cannot gain access to the property so i report "no access"

6/24/2011 grass cut cycle - i still cannot gain access so i report "no access"

and that was the last order i ever had for that house...


the manager proceeds to tell me that they are back charging me for some city violations that occurred when i couldn't gain access because i should have gained access. the amount they are back charging me is $6400!!!!!!!!!!!

i proceed to tell him i haven't had a order on that property in over a year and he says that doesn't matter and i should have gained access. i tell him i will cll him back after i call the agent.

i call the agent and tell him the story and he says that is all a lie. he just sold the property 5 months ago and on close of escrow he did a walk thru with the code enforcement officer and city inspector and there was not one violation on that property. he said ever since the initial secure he has been on a conveyance schedule with the city the whole time, and he would talk to code enforcement every week regarding the property and on top of that he has driven by the property every day. he also said that after the initial secure and trash out the house was broken into and he sent in another crew to lock it down tight which is why i couldn't get in 2 months later after my initial secure. the agent told me he will back me up on everything and fight with me to get this resolved because the service company is lying. he said there was no grass violations on the property once it was secured.

i tried contacting the city but couldn't get through so I'm gonna go down personally tomorrow to find some paper trails...

i called back the manager and told him the first part of what the agent said and that i want paperwork proving the violation. he said no and that they only have a memo from the bank. i said i want all the paperwork pertaining to that house. and he said to find it myself. and he was getting defensive then he said he was going to have another higher manager call me and i said please do.


what are you opinions on this? what should i do? what steps should i take next to resolve this?

thank you so much!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Unless they owe you money I wouldn't sweat it too much. 

If they try to pin your insurance tell them the company is trying to commit insurance fraud and are making up allegations out of thin air by not producing proof of the charge back.

Hold to your guns demanding proof of the charge back.
It is unreasonable of them to suggest any type of charge back without proof.
Other wise they are just lying.


If this regional is out of CA like you say I have a pretty good idea who it might be and if its who I am thinking of their major client is BofA.
As some contractors found out the very hard way out of TX a few years ago BofA doesn't really have a great track record of knowing whats going on with their properties.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Unless they owe you money I wouldn't sweat it too much.
> 
> If they try to pin your insurance tell them the company is trying to commit insurance fraud and are making up allegations out of thin air by not producing proof of the charge back.
> 
> ...



i guess thats the parts that worries me, they owe me a lot of money... I'm 90 days out for pay from them...

i will hold to my guns, now if this was a few hundred maybe id let it slide but were talking about a lot of money here. i also find it interesting that i haven't seen any type of email or anything it was just this verbal conversation.

yes this regional is a big client of bofa. if you wanna pm your guess ill tell you. 

thank you for the response


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

90 days out.............. yeah sounds familiar.

When I figured out they were majorly jacking up my bids before sending them to the bank I quit them.
I always wondered why I got very very few bids that I turned in.
One day I ran across a bigger vendor for them and he was telling me some of the proof he had of their adding 30% PLUS onto the bids I was turning in. 
That along with their already 35% discount amounted to 65% on top of what I was making. I told them I was done with them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A "memo" from the bank is all they have?
No letters from the city?
No detailed breakdown listing all the itemized charges the city has against the property?
No copy of liens filed at the courthouse by the city?
The Broker should have seen the titlework prior to closing and at that time, if there were issues, they would have had to have been paid or waived.

What other industry can get away with this kaakaa? The client looks at you as a pizzant, rubber stamps the chargeback, sends it over to payroll to suspend or deduct payments, and yells "Next!". 

Keep us updated on this one, please.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I've dealt with this company. I had 3 consecutive checks "lost in the mail" from them. I was out after that.


----------



## REOINFO (Jul 18, 2012)

This sounds like normal practice for this company, i too know of this company and im not happy with the way they treat their contractors..


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

I too am familiar with this company. ALL their work is from BofA and they are as shady as they come. Quit doing work for them after a couple of months. They have a bunch of kids running the show. Once they forgot I was on hold and you would think you were babysitting a bunch of 13 year olds! Heard another vendor just sued them for non-payment and won.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this because of BofA or is it the regional themselves?

I was thinking of a "XYZ repairs" but maybe it was a different company?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Is this because of BofA or is it the regional themselves?
> 
> I was thinking of a "XYZ repairs" but maybe it was a different company?






Different company.



The guy that told me about the 65% bid mark ups also told me he visited their offices once.
Nothing more than a sweat shop with plastic Sams Club type tables set up with 2 folks to a table. 
2 computer stations and 1 phone per table is how the uploaders and "coordinators" roll.


I hate to hear about them jacking people over like this but I suppose they gotta pay for the corp jet some how.
Speaking of which..... they are the only P&P company that I know has a corp jet. (They told me about it)
I'm sure that SG etc has one but its not bragged about.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Interesting thing happened- they decided not to back charge me after all, they said they didn't have any paperwork from the bank for proof


But another things happened. I received a email in the middle if the night a week a ago regarding a 8k trashout from 6 months ago. It said I need to re caption my photos and if I dOnt by 7am then they will back charge $800 for someone in The office to do it...


----------



## homeline (Aug 1, 2012)

always get that stuff on paper and dont back down they will ripp your head off if you let them i know you think their a good client but like the guy above me said "next" i think we all have had an expierience like that maybe not as large of a charge back but with asset companys like that everywhere its just not good buisness there is supposed to be a lawyer in here somewhere . hey hammerhead WE NEED VENDOR RIGHTS


----------



## homeline (Aug 1, 2012)

damn freddie just quit allready start looking for someone else or something its never going to stop do you really need to worrie about getting ripped off everynight


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> But another things happened. I received a email in the middle if the night a week a ago regarding a 8k trashout from 6 months ago. It said I need to re caption my photos and if I dOnt by 7am then they will back charge $800 for someone in The office to do it...


Here is your sign,
If you have to keep posting followups on mulitple issues with this company, there may be a problem.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Interesting thing happened- they decided not to back charge me after all, they said they didn't have any paperwork from the bank for proof
> 
> 
> But another things happened. I received a email in the middle if the night a week a ago regarding a 8k trashout from 6 months ago. It said I need to re caption my photos and if I dOnt by 7am then they will back charge $800 for someone in The office to do it...


 
recaption your photo's from 6 month's ago? did they give you those instructions 6 months ago? how far away are you from this client. this would prompt a visit from me ASAP.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Freddie said:


> i guess thats the parts that worries me, they owe me a lot of money... I'm 90 days out for pay from them...
> 
> i will hold to my guns, now if this was a few hundred maybe id let it slide but were talking about a lot of money here. i also find it interesting that i haven't seen any type of email or anything it was just this verbal conversation.
> 
> ...


Get whatever you can from code enforcement and the agent in writing. Don't rely on a phone conversation because the discussion can be distorted in the relaying of it to other parties.

Further, and most importantly, recap your conversation with the regional in an email, no matter how lengthy it is. List everything you discussed. If they don't write back or acknowledge it, don't sweat it. At least YOU have it in writing that the issue was addressed and researched.

Document, document, document. It's very important, especially when you have to fight a chargeback such as this one.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

homeline said:


> hey hammerhead WE NEED VENDOR RIGHTS


You are a business owner, not an employee. There is no such things as vendor's rights. And there never will be. 

YOU choose who you work for and YOU choose to work under their conditions. There may only be a handful of really good companies to work for but if you accept work from them you will always have to play by their rules.

Linda


----------

